# My Computer won't play MMORPG games



## kazuma (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok I have tried to download three games the first was fiesta,zero,and currently i downloaded exteel. Every time i try to open the game up and play its always some type of problem or error and they don't tell me what the problem or error is. PLEASE HELP ME
heres what my computer keeps saying when i try to go and play exteel
http://s641.photobucket.com/albums/uu135/darkrai9887/?action=view&current=ExteelProblem.jpg


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This could be a number of things. First, could you tell us what your computer specs are? If it was store-bought then just the brand and model will do, otherwise we'll need full parts specs.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Is this happening with every game? Or just MMOs?

Have you done a disk defrag lately? Virus scan?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you updated all your drivers.

I solved a problem like this before because it was the drivers...

Also, could you post screenshots of the other errors...


----------

